# First Name on Name sign



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

This is my first attempt on a Name on Name sign. It's for a neighbor's daughter as a wedding gift from me. I spent a lot of time designing it, test cutting and painting it. Painting the letters is the least favorite part for me. I wish I were better at it. Any recommendations out there on how to paint these type of signs? I could use advice for the next one. It's 9" by 25" and cut from cherry. I darkened it with boiled linseed oil then finished with semi-gloss poly. After painting the letters I did a final coat of poly. As you can see by the wedding date on the sign, I barely got it finished in time. LOL


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay, you did a beautiful job on that sign. Great Job!
Herb


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pure class...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Jay,

You did a great job. Tasteful, and as Stick put it, classy. For not doing well on the letter painting it sure looks good!

Well done.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Jay ! Love how the gold lettering pops like that


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK. I guess that counts as a good reason not to have posted recently.

Great Job.

HJ

You keep one-upping me.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

HJ, I had 2 projects that had my attention for the past couple of weeks. Glad they are both finished! What have you been up to?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Great job Jay ! Love how the gold lettering pops like that


Glad you liked the gold lettering. Looks really good for acrylic paint. I brushed it all by hand. Kinda painstaking work. Happy it's done!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work Jay an absolute pleasure to see it.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

What program did you use to create the 3D pattern? And which machine did you use to cut it out?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

Finished up the five things I was "working" on. They're over on the signmaking thread. Making light fixtures for the new kitchen, if they ever decide to work more that 2-3 days a week. Got to cut 12- 4" holes in Baltic birch, if my design works out.

Trying to line up some slabs for some things I got in mind. Trouble is, life is screwing up my "me time."

I can just see you with your smock, beret, and paint pallet trying to look the arteeest part. lol

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Joe Jones said:


> What program did you use to create the 3D pattern? And which machine did you use to cut it out?


I use VCarvePro 8 to make the design and a Probotix Meteor to cut it. I ran across easy to follow directions on how to lay out and cut the text over text.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Way kool Jay.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicest sign I've ever seen. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay the sign looks great! You did the painting the only way it could be done with the stacked lettering of the sign. 
Just take your time and start enjoying how much your paint makes the detail pop.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Jay the sign looks great! You did the painting the only way it could be done with the stacked lettering of the sign.
> Just take your time and start enjoying how much your paint makes the detail pop.


I've seen some similar signs on Etsy where the letters look stained instead of painted. Stain is so thin I wonder how they do it without it running everywhere.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

cjskelton said:


> I've seen some similar signs on Etsy where the letters look stained instead of painted. Stain is so thin I wonder how they do it without it running everywhere.


When I use stain to color/paint carvings I usually use a gel stain and small brush. 

You can also use a glazing technique to color the carving. 
Attached is a PDF on glazing from the Vectric forum explaining how to do it..


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job. Looks great!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> When I use stain to color/paint carvings I usually use a gel stain and small brush.
> 
> You can also use a glazing technique to color the carving.
> Attached is a PDF on glazing from the Vectric forum explaining how to do it..


Thanks for the instructions. I'll give it a try on another sign.

Jay


----------



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

Lovely sign, I think it looks just perfect


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

That is an amazing sign, nice work. What machine your running?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Fasteddie58 said:


> That is an amazing sign, nice work. What machine your running?


Thanks. I have a Probotix Meteor and use VCarvePro 8. I found a good set of instructions on making the text over text sign.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

i dont know what your worried about? i think the sign looks fantastic!


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

What program did you use to make that?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's amazing, Jay. Beautifully crafted!


----------

